# 8dpo...do you see it?



## Findrainbows

So I'm 8dpo.. Early I know ‍♀️ but I started testing yesterday and I'm sure I'm seeing lines.
These are the tests I've done so far..


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I’m not sure I see anything but it is still very early x


----------



## sallyhansen76

I see small shadows on some of them! Good lucK!


----------



## Findrainbows

Thanks for your replies everyone. 
I did this one today, I'm seeing shadows still, I may have line eye lol. 

Still early though so fingers crossed.


----------



## Findrainbows

And it's dried like this :-k


----------



## Mummy23beauts

That would be an evap, unfortunately blue dye tests can do this..
Stalking for your next test x


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's most likely an evap. Good luck for your next test :)


----------

